# How 'bout some pics of your giants...



## floridajake (Dec 15, 2008)

Who has the biggest sulcata? Let's get some pics of your big guys, preferably with someone next to them for scale. The guy I adopted my male from also had a 150 pounder that had to be at least 2-1/2 feet long. I wish I had taken a pic. He looked like some of the smaller galaps and aldabrans I have seen in zoos.


----------



## floridajake (Dec 19, 2008)

OK, I'll get it started. I know for a fact there are some *much* bigger guys out there. This is my 7 year old sulcata who I adopted about 5 months ago, and my 6 year old son.


----------



## Laura (Dec 20, 2008)

Check the photo section for more.. i know several of us have posted our big guys.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2008)

I like the idea of having the pictures here under this subject title. But you'll have to wait for mine. I live alone and have to wait for someone to come over so I can get a picture with the tortoise next to a person. But I will...I promise!!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2008)

This is Bob


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> This is Bob
> 
> IMG]http://i39.tinypic.com/3325xck.jpg[/IMG]



there is no "people" in the picture for a size comparison!

My sister will be coming to visit me in January. I'll get a picture of Dudley for this subject then.

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 20, 2008)

emysemys said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > This is Bob
> ...



I didn't know that there was rules...it says post a picture of your giant...so I did...that's Bob doesn't he look giant to you???


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 21, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> I didn't know that there was rules...it says post a picture of your giant...so I did...that's Bob doesn't he look giant to you???



Yes, indeed he does look like a giant. Someone up there in Corvallis must have been playing "tip the giant!"

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 21, 2008)

emysemys said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't know that there was rules...it says post a picture of your giant...so I did...that's Bob doesn't he look giant to you???
> ...



Yeah, I couldn't figure how to tip him back...


----------



## aluras (Dec 22, 2008)

This is Tibbs, What a monster.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Dec 22, 2008)

aluras said:


> This is Tibbs, What a monster.



He is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 22, 2008)

aluras said:


> This is Tibbs, What a monster.



This statement will be very true in 10 or 15 more years! It doesn't take very long to get super-sized.

Yvonne


----------



## Kristina (Dec 22, 2008)

I am not sure if my girl Ella counts as a giant quite yet, but she will get there soon I think with the warmer temps and good food  I can tell by picking them up that they have put on a lot of weight.






I wear a size US 8 1/2 shoe 

Kristina


----------



## floridajake (Dec 22, 2008)

Now we're talkin'. Thanks for moving this over to the photo section, wasn't much going on over in sulcata central. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 22, 2008)

These tortoises are so cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, it took me a while, but I finally have a couple pictures for this "giant" category. This is Maggie, my sister, and Dudley. He weighed 98lbs about 2 years ago and I haven't weighed him since.






And this is Maggie in the Aldabran shed with SO, the smaller one, on the right, and BO, the bigger one on the left. I have no idea, but I THINK they weigh as much as Dudley due to their size.






Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Jan 16, 2009)

http://share.shutterfly.com/share/received/welcome.sfly?fid=324da6aba26126eb&sid=0BauHLFw5YsWEn
the two rescues i took in this last spring... they were 50 and 25 pounds.. now bigger!


----------



## Candy (Jan 16, 2009)

aluras said:


> This is Tibbs, What a monster.



Ohhhhhhhh! That is the cutest how old is he/she? 

Candy:



emysemys said:


> Ok, it took me a while, but I finally have a couple pictures for this "giant" category. This is Maggie, my sister, and Dudley. He weighed 98lbs about 2 years ago and I haven't weighed him since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yvonne I was just wondering where is Clovis CA? I live in Alhambra CA and have lived in CA all my life and I can't say that I've ever heard of Clovis. Your Sulcata is wonderful by the way.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 16, 2009)

Clovis is butted up against the east side of Fresno, right in the middle of the San Joaquin Valley!

Yvonne


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 16, 2009)

Yvonne, is Maggie camera shy or just the tortoises? We can't see either of their faces. Oops except the tort in the 1st pic.


----------



## floridajake (Jan 16, 2009)

Dudley, SO and BO are so neat. Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 17, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> Yvonne, is Maggie camera shy or just the tortoises? We can't see either of their faces. Oops except the tort in the 1st pic.



You will NEVER EVER see a picture of Maggie. She thinks she doesn't take a good picture. However, in my opinion, her driver's license picture is a really good shot of her face!

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 17, 2009)

emysemys said:


> galvinkaos said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, is Maggie camera shy or just the tortoises? We can't see either of their faces. Oops except the tort in the 1st pic.
> ...



The only published pictures of me have a number across my chest... I doubt there is a person anywhere who hates to have their picture more than I do. I just hate it and so flat out refuse anymore...


----------



## galvinkaos (Jan 21, 2009)

I hate my picture taken too. But honestly maggie that is the last angle I would want mine taken at. I swear the camera adds 10 lbs, except to my rear end then its 20 lbs (although you and the turtles don't seem to have that problem) Maybe my butt is just bigger than I like to think it is and the camera is just stating the facts. I am sure you and the tortoises are beautiful and just being too critical of yourselves.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2009)

galvinkaos said:


> I hate my picture taken too. But honestly maggie that is the last angle I would want mine taken at. I swear the camera adds 10 lbs, except to my rear end then its 20 lbs (although you and the turtles don't seem to have that problem) Maybe my butt is just bigger than I like to think it is and the camera is just stating the facts. I am sure you and the tortoises are beautiful and just being too critical of yourselves.



I'm 5'8" tall and weigh 112 pounds and I hated seeing the lines from my bra straps looking like I have big fat rolls on my back...you sure were right about the bad angle...Carly Simons song..."You're so vain"...musta meant me...lol


----------



## Kristina (Jan 22, 2009)

I HATE having my picture taken, too. Someone in my family was just complaining the other day that there were no pics of me... I told them too bad 

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 23, 2009)

kyryah said:


> I HATE having my picture taken, too. Someone in my family was just complaining the other day that there were no pics of me... I told them too bad
> 
> Kristina



That picture of you in that other section is computer generated isn't it???


----------



## Kristina (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope, actually that one is real. I did do some editing with the lighting, but I took that one myself in the bathroom. I am actually happy with that one, and that is why it gets shown, lol.

Kristina


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 23, 2009)

kyryah said:


> Nope, actually that one is real. I did do some editing with the lighting, but I took that one myself in the bathroom. I am actually happy with that one, and that is why it gets shown, lol.
> 
> Kristina



It is a very pretty picture...


----------



## Kristina (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you 

Kristina


----------

